# Itchy Spots



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi, its been a little while since Ive been on the site what with summer holidays and trying to entertain the girls I dont seemed to have a minute at the moment.

But I thought I would just post for a bit of advice as Ive noticed poor Arthur has a tummy full of little red spots!! They dont seem to be bothering him but they look sore (not pussy but just red and sore looking). Also he has been nibbling a patch on his front paw and has also made that sore too!! I have no idea whats caused it, we trimmed him a couple of weeks ago really short on his tummy to keep him cool but that has never caused a rash before, unless something he is lying on his irritating him?

Ive just given him a cool bath and was going to put some Sudocrem (cure all cream in our house) on it and will pop him along to the vet tomorrow for a check up but is there anything anyone can recommend giving him/treating him with?

Thanks everyone


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hard to tell, could be some kind of razor rash but the fact that he's also paw chewing could indicate some kind of (possibly grass) allergy...
I would wait and see how you get on with the Sudocreme before going to the vets as if it is allergy related there will be no quick fix anyway. Good luck


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Colin, How is Betty going on her treatment plan? 

Arthurs tum looks a little better and less red after his bath but he still seems a little bothered by his paw - I cant cover it and he keeps licking it and making it worse


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The two things may be unrelated...have you checked to see if he has a grass seed or something stuck in there?? It is difficult to try to break the lick,chew cycle so I would seek advice before it becomes too much of a habit.
If it is allergy related you could try a antihististime ( benadryl or pirtion - BUT NOT THE ONE A DAY ONES)..you would need to google the dosage for dogs as I really can't remember.It wont do him any harm and may do him some good.. 
We'd had a few goods weeks with Betty's scratching but this week is bad
During the good weeks she had been kept outside MOST of the time because of building work going on in the house which seems to suggest the house dust mite allergy is the correct diagnosis....we have only been giving her the desensitising jab for about 6 weeks...we have been told it will be at least 4 Months before we see any possible results but am starting to doubt it will work, on the plus side she is still happy and not hurting herself.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I dont envy you - when we had the kitchen and loft done a few years back it was possible the worst time ever but thats another story. Keep positive about the jabs even if they help but not cure its a step forward and as you say shes happy and not hurting herself, also Ted may help distract her. 
Arthur went to the vets last night and got a 'magic' jab and some cream, the vet said that he was just irritated by it now and licking out of habit, so hard to keep him away from it tho as we cant cover it as it needs the air and its right in front of him he just cant help himself from licking it (silly boy)! Thanks for the advice x


----------

